# My muscle building food creations...



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi guys, I love to cook (when I get the time) and I thought I may as well share some of my muscle building foods here. It may inspire some of you to give it a go?

I'll update this thread with new recipes and pics often, so keep checking back.

Here is what I made for tea tonight....










Sirloin steak (Grilled on my forman grill)

Sweet potatos (cooked in water then I put them in a little virgin olive oil and lightly fried them, and I do mean lightly)

An egg (no oil used to cook it, just put it in a good non stick pan)

Salad ( tomatoes, lettuce, sweet peppers)

A dressing for my steak made with a drop of water, chills, basil, lime juice, tomatoes chopped, spring onions, pepper.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Looks awesome mate!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Can I come for tea please? That looks AMAZING! :drool:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

I should really spend more time cooking something a little more tasty than chicken and pasta


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I would destroy that mate, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice,

Never understand people who think clean food has to be boring :S

I can make chicken curry under 200kcal ffs :beer:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers guys! Yeh it was quite tasty. Easy to make too, and fast!

I'll add some more on here. It does make weight training a little more interesting when you know afterwards, you get to eat something good, but healthy.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

this has made me well hungry!

Well done mate!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks delicious but we want the nutrional breakdown!


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

I dont even care if your a bloke, id marry you. Im going to have to go and cook a steak now, so hungry seeing that picture.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

subbed to this that looks lovely :thumbup1:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

damerush said:


> Looks delicious but we want the nutrional breakdown!


My only problem is, I never really focus too much on nutritional break down and calories. I'm a bit lazy that way. I just eat it, as long as its healthy


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Clean curry:

1 tin tomatos

1 chicken breast diced

1 small chopped onion

Curry powder of your choice

1. Boil everything in one pan until water steams off to desired consistency

2. Eat!

10 mins all in, tastes great if you flavour it right :drool:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Rolla said:


> I dont even care if your a bloke, id marry you. Im going to have to go and cook a steak now, so hungry seeing that picture.


Ha ha cheers mate, so flattered.

Yeh get in that kitchen and give it a go. :thumb:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Need2Grow said:


> Clean curry:
> 
> 1 tin tomatos
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate! Will have to give it a go!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

And here is last nights tea, it's a fairly light one...










Salmon (grilled) with black pepper, pinch of salt, chili flakes, garlic flakes and a little extra virgin olive oil on top.

Quinoa

Salad with cherry tomatoes, chili peppers, cucumber, lettuce and a little bit of olive oil.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Mmmmm


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

looks good my food looks somewhat the same


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Tonight's tea, some home made tuna fish cakes and salad with a little treat of a dressing on there.










I will be following this up with a protein shake and oats and peanut butter before bed.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

making me hungry lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks bloomin amazing again! How you making the tuna fish cakes? They look delish!!!!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tuna fishcakes!! Look well tasty. You have to put the recipe up on here?


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Looks bloomin amazing again! How you making the tuna fish cakes? They look delish!!!!!


Thank you. I pretty much follow a Jamie Oliver recipe and just tweak it as needed... This is the recipe, but I used tuna. My first ones I ever made were a bit messy but after practice I got better.

Bring a large pot of salted water to the boil. Peel your potatoes, chop them into even sized chunks (or use the left over potatoes from your baked potatoes - scoop out the potato and discard the skin), add the potatoes to the boiling water and bring back to the boil. Rub the salmon fillet all over with a little olive oil and a pinch of salt and pepper. When your potatoes have half way cooked, place the salmon into a colander, then cover this with foil, and place the colander over the pot of boiling potatoes. Turn the heat down and cook for 8-10 minutes, until the salmon and potatoes are both cooked. Remove the fish from the colander and put to one side. Drain the potatoes in the same colander, then return them to the pot and let them steam dry for a minute. Pick the parsley leaves and finely chop them, discarding the stalks. Mash the potatoes, spreading the mash round the sides of the pan to help it cool down quickly. Remove any skin from the salmon. When the potatoes are cooled, put it into a bowl and flake the fish into it with 1 tablespoon of flour. Add the egg and chopped parsley with a really good pinch of salt and pepper. Finely grate over the lemon zest, then mash and mix it up really well.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheers, will defo be trying these!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Cheers, will defo be trying these!


No worries. Hope they turn out good.

I like cooking so I just buy loads of cook books and try tweak recipes to suit a more healthy body building approach. At least this way they generally end up pretty tasty :thumb:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Going to make gingered beef stew this weekend, so keep an eye out for my update. I'll post the recipe on here too.

To make it extra special I'm going to slow cook it. Who needs Nigella Lawson ey?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mark44 said:


> No worries. Hope they turn out good.
> 
> I like cooking so I just buy loads of cook books and try tweak recipes to suit a more healthy body building approach. At least this way they generally end up pretty tasty :thumb:


I try to do this, get some ideas from books etc and then make it my own way, and find it even more satisfying when it turns out really well!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mark44 said:


> Going to make gingered beef stew this weekend, so keep an eye out for my update. I'll post the recipe on here too.
> 
> To make it extra special I'm going to slow cook it. Who needs Nigella Lawson ey?


I thought that said gingerbread beef stew!! I was like wtf that sound minging lol


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keeks said:


> I try to do this, get some ideas from books etc and then make it my own way, and find it even more satisfying when it turns out really well!


Yeh I agree, it seems to taste better when you make it yourself too :0)


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

H10dst said:


> I thought that said gingerbread beef stew!! I was like wtf that sound minging lol


Ha ha, yeh that would be going to far!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mark44 said:


> Ha ha, yeh that would be going to far!


Although it would be like a dinner and pud combined? I might be on to something here.......


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> I thought that said gingerbread beef stew!! I was like wtf that sound minging lol


Now thats tweaking things a bit too much! But the gingered beef stew sounds lush, will be looking out for pics at weekend!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Now thats tweaking things a bit too much! But the gingered beef stew sounds lush, will be looking out for pics at weekend!


All this food talk is making me hungry, looking forward to breakfast now. How sad am I?

Don't answer that


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> All this food talk is making me hungry, looking forward to breakfast now. How sad am I?
> 
> Don't answer that


I ALWAYS look forward to breakfast, tbh I look forward to food full stop.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> I ALWAYS look forward to breakfast, tbh I look forward to food full stop.


Good glad it's not just me. There was a thread about being addicted to training, didn't realise I was until I realised all I think about is food, training, food , bed.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Good glad it's not just me. There was a thread about being addicted to training, didn't realise I was until I realised all I think about is food, training, food , bed.


Yep, I read that thread and thought 'this is me!' I knew I was addicted, but didn't realise I wasn't alone, and I'm not weird! And I spend all week planning my cheat meal, now I've got tuna fishcakes in my head............


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Yep, I read that thread and thought 'this is me!' I knew I was addicted, but didn't realise I wasn't alone, and I'm not weird! And I spend all week planning my cheat meal, now I've got tuna fishcakes in my head............


Love my cheat meal at the weekends, although to be honest most weekends turn into a big cheat weekend!! I can eat really strict in the week at work but at home it all goes wrong. Might try the fishcakes this weekend though.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Good glad it's not just me. There was a thread about being addicted to training, didn't realise I was until I realised all I think about is food, training, food , bed.


Ha ha me too, all I seem to do is think, hmmm, what can I cook and eat next?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'd say the bulk of my food is breakfast, I can never stop eating up to now I've had a protein shake blended with frozen banana, 6 toast seeded bread, bowl of muesli and think i'll make and omelette soon :tongue:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Today's treat, chicken piri piri with rice.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mark44 said:


> Today's treat, chicken piri piri with rice.


Another tasty treat!! Wish you worked at my place, I would be forever nicking you lunch!!!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Another tasty treat!! Wish you worked at my place, I would be forever nicking you lunch!!!


Ha ha, yeah I have a mate at work who is always trying to get me to bring in extra for lunch.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

As promised, here is my gingered beef with dumplings as a treat. My girlfriend actually made this for me today (I was busy) but she did a great job and it tasted amazing. Not trying to rub it in how nice it was, honest


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks tasty. How's the gingered beef done?


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

nom nom..


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Ooh lovely, ive got myself a stew in the slow cooker. Will be switching it on it the morning for it to be ready for tea tomorrow!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Looks tasty. How's the gingered beef done?


It's done in a slow cooker. You basically cook it lightly to seal the beef then add it all in the slow cooker and cook it all day. Love slow cookers! I'll add the recipe up tomorrow.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Ooh lovely, ive got myself a stew in the slow cooker. Will be switching it on it the morning for it to be ready for tea tomorrow!


Bloody love slow cookers! Hope it turns out good for you.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

that looks awsome!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> that looks awsome!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Subscribed to this thread, your recipes look amazing!


----------

